# thinking about a car



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

hey guys, 
sorry if its in the wrong place, im a newbie.
i am thinking about getting a sentra SE-R spec v or non spec v. please any suggestions or thought are very welcomed and apreciated. my other choices are acura integra GSR or Celica GTS. looking for a nice car for daily driving, 4 or 2 doors, although the celica is a little small for me. pros and cons will be helpful. and what kinda gas milage you guys usually get, what kinda mods you have and whats good, and just anything else.
thanks very much.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

gs-r simply because the aftermarket is SO GOOD for those cars. you do full bolt ons with this and you're wondering what's left (nothin lol)


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

don't get the celica its slow as hell and its not that great in my opinion the new Scion Tc is pretty cool just took one on a long road trip today :thumbup: but go with the integra or the spec v personally id get the integra due to excellent aftermarket and theyre freakin cool


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

everyone will blab about hondas not having torque, but I think if you go drive the GSR you might find it quite fun. the Spec V may have boatloads of torque, but it damn well should, its a damn truck engine


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'd say go with the GSR just for the aftermarket. I know we are all NISSAN people but one car can and will be able to be made faster easier. 

The Celica. I work for Toyota....stay away from the Celica. Your gonna lose your aftermarket real quick here in about 2 years. The Celica is being discontinued in a month along with the MR2. The build quality isn't all that good when it comes to interior parts and it just feels cheap. 

the Sentra is an Awesome car. I have an 05 spec and 91 SE-R. I love the spec for comfort and the low torque is kinda neat but it's not super mod friendly and the low redline is almost disapointing. 4 doors makes this the most family and insurance friendly. 

The Integra. Great car. nice and quick. great aftermarket. higher insurance. EVERYONE and their mom owns a honda so you wont be standing out. very reliable even with a lot of bolt-ons and there's just so much you can do no matter what direction you want to go.....ALSO the term ricer will easily be applied should you do anything that doesn't look like it belongs. Honda's seem to have the most sterotyped drivers.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Celica GTS = Waste of money.
So it'll be RSX or Spec V then. One is more refined than the other. One is also basically the price of a WRX. So it boils down to preference. Or maybe budget.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

sukebegigi said:


> Celica GTS = Waste of money.
> So it'll be RSX or Spec V then. One is more refined than the other. One is also basically the price of a WRX. So it boils down to preference. Or maybe budget.


re-read the original post...SE-R or GSR. RSX was never an option.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> re-read the original post...SE-R or GSR. RSX was never an option.


Sorry. Got the two confused. So I guess that would make the Spec V the expensive one then.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

well as for price, i have found a spec v for about 8900 with 60k, and a GSR with 81k for about 8300. the celica was acually the last of the 3. the other 2 were about the same on my list. the SE-R has nice #'s in the tq area, whereas the GSR doesnt. the HP numbers are similar. aftermarket wise, i know there is alot for the GSR, but i will be hitting college soon and dont want to put alot in, just thinkin the normal bolt ons anyways: cold air intake, exhaust, lowering sprints/struts, and possibly some other things.(after spending quite a bit on my jetta, i know whats useful and whats there to look cool and whats not worth buying) with that being said, do most of you still say the GSR? im truely very suprised for the non bias replies, i thought i would get alot for the spec v. still the comparison of the 2 cars is helpful, but more will be amazing. including pros cons(gas, problems, tourqe steer?) thanks guys, your being very helpful to me.
sorry for the longer post.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't want ot buy a used spec v....especially a 2002. the engine is so picky, if it wasn't broken in right, you WILL have problems. Also, if it was ragged on, you'll prolly have problems. 

gsr- you can beat the crap out of it from day one and the b18c will just chuckle at you.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

hmm....well what are some things i might be able to look out for on the 2002? or should i not even try to look at it, seems like a very good deal for 60k $8900, ive driven my cousins spec v, which i like very much, but i also like the GSR. now im just trying to figure out the things i dont like about either.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

re-read my last post. Don't buy a 2002. You'll be spending money on a headache.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

If you're looking at 02s and 03s, then I'd suggest going with a GSR of any year really. You also mentionned #s. Have you driven either car? They're both quite different and I wouldn't be put off buy the lower torque figure for the GSR either.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hate to say it but you will probably have a more reliable car with the honda...earlier year spec v's are not good cars to buy used.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> If you're looking at 02s and 03s, then I'd suggest going with a GSR of any year really. You also mentionned #s. Have you driven either car? They're both quite different and I wouldn't be put off buy the lower torque figure for the GSR either.


I've been reading the forum and I agree with Suke.  
Nothing else really to say except if your looking used go with a cheap ass 91 Se-r Sentra , or something with the sr20. How bout it


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

man guys , i really like those spec v's but it seems like i cant get an 02, i just wanted to see what kind of problems, maybe minors ones of some sort? or are these big problems? i have only seen 2 02's for sale around me. i wouldnt mind a GSR or a spec v, i just kinda wanted a 4 door, and thought it would also be easier on the insurance. if i wanted a spec v it would have to be an 04 or 05 then right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, 04 or 05.

believe me, there are better 4 door options out there. more reliable, with better aftermarket.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

like what kinda other cars, any suggestions? i like the four doors, i have a jetta and enjoy it, cept its a slow automatic. for aftermarket i really dont know what im going to do, most likely lower,intake,exhaust if the car responds well to these mods, and thats it, so i am not looking for a car with amazing aftermarket. thanks guys, youre very helpful, other forums ive been tryin arent so great.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah. I'd like to see what these better options are as well. And whether Chimmike can keep it all in the same price bracket.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

sounds like a challege to chimmike, i am just curious, thats all. but i would like to know so i can research them. i did see the thread about problems, kinda like the FAQ thread, it was helpful.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

obvious, stick with what ya got.

pick up a used 1.8T or VR6 jetta, either 5sp or automatic.

or hell, a TDI jetta, chip it, and you've got massive torque, fun to drive turbo, and insanely good fuel economy.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

i cant find a 1.8T used with decent milage for a good price. i dont want a vr6 or a tdi though. a 1.8T would be very nice, but i think i kinda want a japanese car for the reliability and such. as i am going to college soon, i dont want anything that will cost a lot of money to do things to, maintaining, and just the car itself. but since you guys say that about the 02 spec v, i dont think i will get that either. looking at the FAQ thread, i found it is prone to tranny problems and cat faliure, which are expensive fixes. those 2 are the only ones im worried about.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

dubbinjet said:


> i cant find a 1.8T used with decent milage for a good price. i dont want a vr6 or a tdi though. a 1.8T would be very nice, but i think i kinda want a japanese car for the reliability and such. as i am going to college soon, i dont want anything that will cost a lot of money to do things to, maintaining, and just the car itself. but since you guys say that about the 02 spec v, i dont think i will get that either. looking at the FAQ thread, i found it is prone to tranny problems and cat faliure, which are expensive fixes. those 2 are the only ones im worried about.


Nobody wants to get off of there 1.8T's. I don't blame them either. German cars are just as reliable as Japanese, but the costs are not.(Obviously)
So you want Japanese cause a Focus sounds good for ya :thumbdwn: don't forget to look at some Maxima's & Altima's to. :cheers:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

05SpecVicious said:


> Nobody wants to get off of there 1.8T's. I don't blame them either. German cars are just as reliable as Japanese, but the costs are not.(Obviously)
> So you want Japanese cause a Focus sounds good for ya :thumbdwn: don't forget to look at some Maxima's & Altima's to. :cheers:


German cars reliable? I know people who own them and heck, had a few myself. Worse, their bloody overpriced. Don't believe me, go to a VW dealer today! And as for the the two motors, I like the VR6 but have yet to dive a car with a 1.8T that had a soul. That's why everyone's so excited about the new 2.0T apparently.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

my little 2.0 engine is pretty reliable, but surely not cheap to fix when theres a problem, and its automatic and slow as hell. vw's are overpriced i also believe. the vr6 isnt as reliable, and the 1.8T is expensive. also not fond of the newer styling of the jettas.(i have a 98) this is why i was thinkin of getting into a japanese car. i am just trying to find the best car for me with a good price and milage, not expensive fixes and maintanace, and not big problems. and the cars i came up with were the gts, gsr, and spec v. also another option would be a prelude is i can find one possibly, but still rather own either of the first 3. any more suggestions,info and whatever is welcome. thanks guys


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, the Spec V is similar in performance to a 95 Jetta GTX (VR6). The interior would be a step down but the V is more track ready so if you autox or are looking at doing some trackdays or canyon carving, this would be the better car. I still remember being annoyed by M3s, TTs and other cars being too slow in the corners at my last track outing. "C'Mon you fuckers!" But if you need refinement then I'd say that the GSR or Prelude Si would be better as the V is a bit crude.


----------



## myspecv (Jun 24, 2005)

*dude get the specv*



dubbinjet said:


> hey guys,
> sorry if its in the wrong place, im a newbie.
> i am thinking about getting a sentra SE-R spec v or non spec v. please any suggestions or thought are very welcomed and apreciated. my other choices are acura integra GSR or Celica GTS. looking for a nice car for daily driving, 4 or 2 doors, although the celica is a little small for me. pros and cons will be helpful. and what kinda gas milage you guys usually get, what kinda mods you have and whats good, and just anything else.
> thanks very much.


dude u can get almost any thing for a specv now it make a lot hp and boat loads of torque with just basic built ons just dont get the hot shot header get tha stillen its a lot better


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

sorry but what do you mean by refinement? i dont think i really want a GLX, a 1.8T maybe, but gas isnt great of the glx. now, i found a celica gts for 10k with 47k miles, not bad but still dont know if i want it over the spec v and gsr. i really think im outta the german car scene until im older and can either own a 1.8T with money to modify and keep it running well, or a nice S4 or M3. do you guys think keeping a modded turbo car(1.8T) is reliable thru college, without having to tune and spend money on it? as for the interior, i just like black or dark grey cloth, nothing special for me, leather is more money and i also dont like it.
thanks guys.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

i dont know how to edit a post so, on the 1.8T, i think it would be a huge moneypit for me. with a stock turbo i would be sooo sucked into buying new software, bigger FMIC and upraded turbo stuff, BOV etc...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

dubbinjet said:


> sorry but what do you mean by refinement? i dont think i really want a GLX, a 1.8T maybe, but gas isnt great of the glx. now, i found a celica gts for 10k with 47k miles, not bad but still dont know if i want it over the spec v and gsr. i really think im outta the german car scene until im older and can either own a 1.8T with money to modify and keep it running well, or a nice S4 or M3. do you guys think keeping a modded turbo car(1.8T) is reliable thru college, without having to tune and spend money on it? as for the interior, i just like black or dark grey cloth, nothing special for me, leather is more money and i also dont like it.
> thanks guys.


GTX not GLX! It's the badge for the 1995 Jetta VR6. Refinement? Well the Spec V has shitty econobox plastics throughout and the seats while supportive, are marginal at best. A base model civic even has a more refined or higher quality interior. And the Acura is a step above that. Deciding between the GSR and the V should be easy as they are two different cars altogether. Also, I'm not applauding any Volkswagen product, I'm merely giving a comparison.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

im almost positive it is GLX for the vr6 model. well im still just looking for a nice car that is good at stock. i dont want to do alot of modifications to it, just what ive state earlier. refinment and interior just doesnt matter much to me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you may enjoy a NISMO SE-R Spec V. it has enough mods to make it sound great and move pretty quick but it retains a full warranty and will be very streetable. you can buy differing levels of the NISMO trims which range anywhere from simple graphics and floormats to a CAI, exhaust, suspension, brakes, etc.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

dubbinjet said:


> im almost positive it is GLX for the vr6 model. well im still just looking for a nice car that is good at stock. i dont want to do alot of modifications to it, just what ive state earlier. refinment and interior just doesnt matter much to me.


Well then, the Spec V it is! Go bug your local dealer for a test drive to find out more.


----------

